# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Ebony Thomas 'Yasmin' Family Affairs

## chec2k



----------


## Ella.

Personally I think her hair suits her better dark.

----------


## chec2k

I think she looks better with brown hair. But that's just a personal preference.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think they are brill

----------

